# Grand Soleil 37



## sailingguy123 (Feb 7, 2007)

While looking at the Elans, I found a Grand Soleil 37 that I liked alot. Does anyone have any comments on recent (within last 4 years) models? Has anyone had a chance to sail them or have friends who have been on them? 

Thanks for your help.
Sailingguy123


----------



## sailingguy123 (Feb 7, 2007)

I know Giuletta has said good things about them but JeffH posted a couple years ago about thinking they were overpriced and not ergonomic. Any comments?


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

The American importer for Grand Soleil is a friend of ours and I have always found them to be wonderful sailing yachts with a excellent build quailty...expensive though! The 37 particular stood out in my mind.


----------



## sailingguy123 (Feb 7, 2007)

T37Chef, can you please try and explain to me how big of a difference there is between a Grand Soleil and a Beneteau? Is the price difference justified? I am thinking that if all I will be doing is coastal cruising the Grand Soleil may be overkill but they look like very nice boats.


----------



## sailingguy123 (Feb 7, 2007)

Also, as a side note, having the traveler in front of the wheel bothers me because it makes it difficult to get in and out. Is single handing made much easier with the traveler in front of the wheel instead of on the coachroof? I will probably be singlehanding and so I am trying to look for designs that will make that easier for me.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

First impressions go along way with me...when you open drawers, peek under the cabin sole, look at thu hulls, etc there is a immediate difference in quality of the Bene and the GS. 

That said, for your intended purposes the Bene may be a better fit? If you really like the GS however and can justify the cost...?

Sorry I cant give "professional" comments, Jeff H or others will surely chime in with that part


----------



## sailingguy123 (Feb 7, 2007)

What would you say were the biggest downsides to the boat besides its price? How does your boat compare to the Grand Soleil's you have been on?


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

sailingguy123 said:


> Also, as a side note, having the traveler in front of the wheel bothers me because it makes it difficult to get in and out. Is single handing made much easier with the traveler in front of the wheel instead of on the coachroof? I will probably be singlehanding and so I am trying to look for designs that will make that easier for me.


Autopilot


----------



## sailingguy123 (Feb 7, 2007)

So if you have autopilot, do you set it to steer the tack and then get yourself in the cockpit and tack the genoa and then the mainsail and then get back behind the wheel? And what about how it compares to your Tartan? What didn't you like about the boat besides the price? Thanks for all your help T37Chef. 

Sailingguy123


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Sailingguy123

Ahhh finally a boat I know inside out...cool.... I know both models, the end of the nineties models, normally all blue hull, and the newer models...the Salma Hayeks of boats.... 

The Grand soleil is a wonderfully very well built boat, very appealing and with very good sailing characteristics. And one of the boats I wouldn't mind owning. For real. That and the new 41 Dehler...I love them. That is a BOAT for me..altough the 37 is samll for me...I love the 50...my dream boat..

I don't know what Jeff means by not ergonomic???, because if that boat is not ergonomic, nothing else is...surely a Beneteau wouldn't even be a boat if Grand Soleil is not ergonomical.....so maybe you confused his statement...or he meant something else....I've sailed many, many many here, in fact we cruised in August with 2 of them (owned by friends a 42 and a 37) for 2 weeks. That is a boat. Let me tell you.

I used to race in IMS 500 in a GS 42R (not built by cantiere del prado, but subcontracted), that was a less quality boat, but was meant to last only 2 years. So we didn't care...

The GS may be a little expensive, but worth every single penny. Can't comapre with a Benetau...please..don't mix both in one post...

Please pm me and we'll go from there..its a boat I really know from real in sea, and from sailing not from web pages and showrooms.

By the way...don't let the end boom sacre or deterr you..its a wonderfull idea, makes sailing very enjoyable, you will singlehand better, the boat is better trimmed, less effort on you and boat...THERE IS NO POSSIBLE COMAPRISON...END BOOM .......END BOOM ....

But if at this stage you're posing those questions about the end boom arrgmt....and don't know the answer for yourself and what your sailing skills are...maybe its not the boat for you.

Also..the fastest of the Benetau is designed by Farr ...some GS are designed Rolf Vrolijk and some by Botin & Carkeek ...what else do you expect?? Can't comapre that either with Benetau...GS man...


The old GS 37 This is the one designed by J&J initially

The new GS37  by Botin & Carkeek

Which one are you looking at??


----------



## sailingguy123 (Feb 7, 2007)

Giuletta, does the Grand Soleil heel alot? I would like a fast boat, but my wife does not like excessive healing. I am interested in the newer models (2004-2007) and want to know what you think the biggest problem is with the newer Grand Soleil 37s. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Sailingguy...I updated above post.

Please note that the old model the J&J Cantiere del prdo design, was built until 2005, the new model, by B&C started production in 2005 also.

Please have a look at my previous post, as I edited it and tell me which are you looking at.

Heeling is relative..the ones I sailed were very stable and good boats all together, the newer one is a racier boat, will probably heel a little more, but will sail faster even with higher heel angles...
Also due to the lower freeboard, and wider beam heeling is less noticeable.

If your wife panicks at over 20...get another boat..if you think she can learn these heel but saty heeled and go like hell then GET ONE...

I spoke with the Pope...he said...GO FOR IT.....


----------



## sailingguy123 (Feb 7, 2007)

I am looking at the new 2006/2007 models Giuletta. However, I don't need a super fast boat and so the older boats might be a good idea because they would heel less and be cheaper. Do the older (2002-2005) models maintain their quality?


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

sailingguy123 said:


> So if you have autopilot, do you set it to steer the tack and then get yourself in the cockpit and tack the genoa and then the mainsail and then get back behind the wheel? And what about how it compares to your Tartan? What didn't you like about the boat besides the price? Thanks for all your help T37Chef.
> 
> Sailingguy123


I have an Auto helm, and it will tack through 100 degrees. My traveler is on the coach roof and makes for jibing in windy weather rather stressful, I would prefer it to be right in front of my wheel.

I wouldn't compare my 1982 Tartan to any 2000 or newer boat for the purpose of buying, it would be like comparing apples & oranges.

When you step on board a real quality built boat its hard to look back, ultimately you buy what you can afford...well, except for people like Giu, if you cant find it you just build it yourself 

Have you considered looking at an older boat = more boat for the money in most cases.

Good luck with the search...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailingguy123 said:


> I am looking at the new 2006/2007 models Giuletta. However, I don't need a super fast boat and so the older boats might be a good idea because they would heel less and be cheaper. Do the older (2002-2005) models maintain their quality?


Yes they do..I don't know about the price over there..the ones here, we have maybe 8 in my marina, are well maintained, are most aged between 2001 and now, and they seem to endure very well..again..you're looking at good boats, not "commercially friendly" boats if you know what I mean.

I'd still prefer the new one designed by B&C !!!! I'm not sure about you not wanting a fast sailboat...any one here, even cruisers deep deep inside want a fast boat...and its not a mean evil machine...its perfectly controlable..like a car..it only goes fast as the foot pushes the pedal...like I said, its not going to bite you or your wife..in fact once you sail 2 or 3 times...you're all set and am sure will buy me dinner....specially when you see the benes (even the number ones), the catalinas, the dufours...all behind you!!!

we say here 25% of the Portuguese Sailors admit wanting a fast boat, the rest 75% are liars!!


----------



## sailingguy123 (Feb 7, 2007)

Giulietta, have you seen any Grand Soleil 37s with biminis? I love the 37 but I cannot get it with a bimini as a factory option. Do you know any good solutions to this problem? Also, having the traveler right behind the wheel makes it difficult to put a bimini there. I will be sailing in the summer and having a bimini is important to me.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailingguy123 said:


> Giulietta, have you seen any Grand Soleil 37s with biminis? I love the 37 but I cannot get it with a bimini as a factory option. Do you know any good solutions to this problem? Also, having the traveler right behind the wheel makes it difficult to put a bimini there. I will be sailing in the summer and having a bimini is important to me.


Sailinguy...

Please understand we are talking about higher performance boats, (don't get scared by that you'll do fine, ok??), they are Cruiser/racers that sail fast, are fast and therefore are setup for that. Including the end boom main control type thing. Still docile but fast. And a hell of a blast to sail.

Yes I have seen biminis on two of them, and they were custom built, and very rarely used.

I personnaly don't want one, and will never get one...I have a hat!!   ,

I got a dodger to make my wife happy, at her request, and even that comes entirely off when she's not in. Mine was custom built.

I could have a bimini also, but that can't go further forward than the main sheet, and it will obviously interfere. In my case, the boom is very large and the boat is wide, so installing one, a second bimini, in front of the main sheet car..uh uh BAD IDEA!!! So get a dodger and have someone fabricate a transom bimini that goes all the way and almost touches the sheet.

In the front...NO.


----------

